# Scarlet Badis or (Dario Dario)



## birdman_00 (May 21, 2008)

Hi 
I'm Aquarium Beginner
I live in Oakville Ontario Canada
I went to the big ALS store at Oakville
And ask to the store manager if he can get
some Scarlet Badis or (Dario Dario)
for me he order about 150 of them 
So I went there to pick up some 
For my surprise they were all males
I got 6 fishes they are gorges if some 
Are interest in some go there and ask for
Ivan the fish manager He told me if he sale them quake 
He’ll order another shipment but this time He’ll order
This time females
Tiberio


----------

